# red algea



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Theres this red algea growing on my sand. Its not brown algea. When i suck it up with the siphon its almost like a slime. It comes off as a layer. what is it and how do i get rid of it?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It sounds like cyano algea. What are your water parameters? If those are fine. Then you might need to get more water flow in there.


----------



## Ashlar (Feb 16, 2007)

Agreed, sounds like cyano. Do you have a refugium? If not, consder setting one up- they will wick up nutrients that cyano needs to thrive. Another alternative is a phosphate removing media in a reactor (same principle.)


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe i will get a phosphate removing media. And with some critters to stir around that sand that should take care of it.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing will eat it. It will keep coming back.There is a powder that will remove of it. I will get back to you on that. Just check your parameters and see if anything is outta wack.


----------

